# مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

الأحبة في الرب، يسعدنا ان نزف لكم خبر إطلاق خدمة جديدة من على موقع و منتديات الكنيسة. الخدمة الجديدة هي خدمة مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية. هذه الخدمة الجديدة (يمكنكم زيارتها من على الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/) هي نتاج تعب عشرة أشهر من تجميع الترانيم و الألبومات و المرنمين، إشترك في العمل ما لا يقل عن 50 عضو من مشرف و عضو مبارك. الأشهر الماضية مرت و نحن نعمل خلف الكواليس لإعداد أكبر مكتبة ترانيم مسيحية باللغة العربية على الأنترنت.

مركز الترانيم المسيحية يجمع أكثر من:


250 مرنم و فرقة ترانيم
750 البوم ترانيم
7300 ترنيمة
هذا العدد الكبير يجعل من مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية من أكبر ما موجود على الأنترنت باللغة العربية.

للتعرف أكثر على مكتبة الترانيم و كيفية إستعمالها تصفح الموضوع التالي: مُقدمة لمكتبة الترانيم المسيحية

هذه أول خطوة لمكتبة الترانيم المسيحية، لكن لدينا الكثير من الخطوات المستقبلية القادمة التي ستجعل من مكتبة الترانيم المسيحي التابعة لمنتدى الكنيسة، أكبر مركز للترانيم للمستخدم المسيحي الناطق للغة العربية.

من ضمن مخطاطاتنا إضافة:


أي البومات ترانيم جديدة بشكل متواصل، فسنقوم بتجديد المركز كل 3 أشهر أو ما شابه
خاصية فيديوات الترانيم
صلاحيات رفع الترانيم بواسطة الأعضاء
كلمات الترانيم لكل الترانيم أو أغلبها
خاصية العزف العشوائي، الذي من خلاله تستطيع الإستماع للترانيم بشكل عشوائي
خاصية عمل play lists كما هو الحال مع ال youtube
خاصية إختيارك لترنيمة اليوم تحت ملفك الشخصي
خاصية التعليق على الترانيم
خاصية تقييم الترانيم
خاصية رؤية آخر الترانيم و الألبومات و المرنمين الذي تم تصفحهم مؤخراً في صفحة مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية الرئيسية
و المزيد من الإضافات و التحسينات قادم بنعمة الرب، فنحن جادين بجعل مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية من أكبر و أفضل ما يكون للمستخدم المسيحي.


ننبه على ان مركز الترانيم المسيحية ما زال في مرحلته التجريبية، فالرجاء تجربة مركز الترانيم بصورة جيدة و التبليغ عن أي خطأ أو ملاحظة تواجهك في *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل*

شكر جزيل للمشرفين و الأعضاء المباركين، فرداً فرداً، الرب يجعل ثمرة تعبكم سبب بركة لكثيرين.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووعة يا زعيم*
*مبرووووووووووووووك علينا بجد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وتعب الناس اللي تعبوا في الموضوع ده*
*وفي انتظار الجديد والجديد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب


----------



## dodo jojo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*بجد مشكووووووووور كتيييييير يا روك ربنا يباركك احلى تقييم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*خدمه جديده بتعب مستحق
ربنا يعوض تعب الجميع ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*رووووووعة يا زعيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعا 
كده المنتدى صار احلى مع صوت الترانيم ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ســـــــــؤال:
هو الرابط المكتبة فين في صفحة المنتدى؟
فوق ولا تحت ولا على الشريط؟؟

مش قادرة اشوفة ... في حد مش شايفة ولا بس  انا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ســـــــــؤال:
> هو الرابط المكتبة فين في صفحة المنتدى؟
> فوق ولا تحت ولا على الشريط؟؟
> 
> مش قادرة اشوفة ... في حد مش شايفة ولا بس  انا​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


>


*
مررررررررسي كيوبيد 
يظهر انه تم الان اضافة الرابط الى الشريط لانه ما كان عندي في الاول 

ربنا يباركك اخي ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك ويبرك الجميع.
شكراً ع هل خبرية الحلوة.


----------



## Bekhiet (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*عمل رائع جدا جدا
الرب يبارككم جميعا*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك علينا كلنا
الواحد مش عارف يحمل إيه و لا إيه
حاجة مشجعة
شكرا يا زعيم
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب فى الخدمة الحلوة ديه


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مبروك

ودائما نحو الأفضل 
من أجل تمجيد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## سور (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب فى هذا العمل الرائع​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا روك الي بيشاهد تعبك وتعب  الاعضاء وخدمتهم بفرح 

بمجد اسم الرب العظيم الي مدينا قوة الاستمرار وسط كل الظروف 


الرب يقويك ويقوي كل من ساهم بنشر محبة  المسيح 

ليتمجد الرب 


شكرااااااا
​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال ماي روك 
هل نستطيع تحميل 

اولا     الالبوم كله مرة واحدة
ولا مضطرين ننزل ترتيلة وراء الثانية 
اذاحابين نحصل على كل البوم 


ولا لا نستطيع التحميل​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مبروك يا زعيم
و فعلا مجهود رائع ، نشكر الرب من اجله
بس عندي اقتراح
انو يكون في صفحة رئيسية للمكتبة
يعني يكون فيها  مثلا آخر الترانيم المضافة
آخر البوم
الاكتر تحميل
الحاجات دي يعنيمتكونش الصفحة فاضية​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*مبروك علينا كلنا 
والمكتبة رائعة 
فيه ترانيم كتيرة اول مرة اشوفها
شكرا لك روك 
الرب يبارك تعبكم
*​


----------



## MAJI (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على كل الجهود المبذولةلانجاز هذا المشروع
زاد المنتدى جمال على جمال
الرب يبارك تعبكم هذا اخي ماي روك وكل الاعضاء المباركين المشاركين فيه
ومبروك علينا مكتبة الترانيم المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> سؤال ماي روك
> هل نستطيع تحميل
> 
> اولا     الالبوم كله مرة واحدة
> ...



لا توجد خاصية التحميل المباشر حالياً. الترانيم متوفرة بصورة مباشرة و نطمح أن تكون مركز لتصفح الترانيم بدل تحمليها على الأجهزة، للسرعة و لدوام التواجد.


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> مبروك يا زعيم
> و فعلا مجهود رائع ، نشكر الرب من اجله
> بس عندي اقتراح
> انو يكون في صفحة رئيسية للمكتبة
> ...



هذه خاصية مستقبلية سنقوم بإضافتها بعدما يكون هناك عدد لا بأس به من التصفحات لمكتبة الترانيم، لكي تكون الصفحة متجددة بصورة دائمة.


----------



## petit chat (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك :ura1::ura1:
انا مبسوطة قوى بالانجاز دة ربنا يقويكم 
ودايما فى تقدم مستمر


----------



## petit chat (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بس انا الترانيم مش شغالة عندىلية 
والصفحة بتطلع لكن مش بتشغل الترنيمة 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكراً لك أخي الزعيم 
علي المجهود المبذول في تحقيق هذه الخطوة الجميلة 
الرب يسوع المسيح يباركك مع كل من يساهم من مشرفين وأعضاء في تقديم المزيد في خدمة منتدانا الكريم لنستمتع بكل جزء به 




_


----------



## نونوس14 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*راااااااااااااااائع بجد عملكم*
*ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير*
*ميرسى روك دايما بتتعب علشانا*
*ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## *( بيتر )* (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مبرووك  ..


----------



## tonyturboman (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك ويبارك كل من له تعب


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و ينمى ثمارها 30 و 60 و 100​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف مبروك علينا الانطلاقة الجديدة

ومن تقدم لتقدم ونجاح وتميز

وربنا يبارك تعبك يا زعيمنا

وربنا يبارك ​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*نقدم الشكر و الحمد*

*للرب المجد يسوع*

*اللى أعان ضعفنا*

*وكلل العمل بنجاح*​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرااا*

*ماى روك*

*وكل الأعضاء المشاركين*

*خلف الكواليس*

*رب المجد يبارك عمل ايديكم*​


----------



## just member (18 سبتمبر 2010)

للأمام يا روك بنعمة المسيح

ربنا كلل تعب مجهودات الاعضاء بفرحة حلوة تملا القلب هلا


----------



## dddad (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنتم تشتاقون أن تروا ثيابه أما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا أن تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتأكلوه وتقبلوه فى داخلكم + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم *​


----------



## jamil (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك جهودكم المبذوله لنا ولكم الصحه الدائمه من الرب يسوع المسيح     امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## mansor1_2000 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك كل من له تعب*
*ودائما فى ازدهار وتجديد*​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يازعيم*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*المكتبة هنقطعها تصفح*

*وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب محبة*

*ألف شكر *

*+++*
​


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*خدمة جديدة رائعة لاحلى منتدى مسيحى على الانترنت
بس فية مشكلة فى بعض الالبومات زيى
شباب الانبارويس وفتيات الاتبا رويس لنا بدخل  على البوماتهم بيدينى صفحة بيضة فاضية لية كدة؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *
> بس فية مشكلة فى بعض الالبومات زيى
> شباب الانبارويس وفتيات الاتبا رويس لنا بدخل  على البوماتهم بيدينى صفحة بيضة فاضية لية كدة؟؟*



ضع لي الروابط المباشرة لاي صفحة فيها مشكلة و سأنظر فيها بأسرع وقت ممكن.


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *خدمة جديدة رائعة لاحلى منتدى مسيحى على الانترنت
> بس فية مشكلة فى بعض الالبومات زيى
> شباب الانبارويس وفتيات الاتبا رويس لنا بدخل  على البوماتهم بيدينى صفحة بيضة فاضية لية كدة؟؟*


الصفحات البيضة غالبا بتظهر لو مفيش ترانيم موجودة للفرق او 
المرنم ده
​


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الصفحات البيضة غالبا بتظهر لو مفيش ترانيم موجودة للفرق او
> المرنم ده
> ​



المفروض هذه الاألبومات تكون مخفية لحين إضافة الترانيم لها
ضعوا لي اي رابط صفحته فارغة لاتصرف مع المشكلة


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *خدمة جديدة رائعة لاحلى منتدى مسيحى على الانترنت
> بس فية مشكلة فى بعض الالبومات زيى
> شباب الانبارويس وفتيات الاتبا رويس لنا بدخل  على البوماتهم بيدينى صفحة بيضة فاضية لية كدة؟؟*





my rock قال:


> المفروض هذه الاألبومات تكون مخفية لحين إضافة الترانيم لها
> ضعوا لي اي رابط صفحته فارغة لاتصرف مع المشكلة


حاضر يا زعيم هيتم المراجعة
​


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لينك اليوم فريق شباب الانبا رويس اهو يا روك
ادخل علية بيدينى صفحةبيضا
http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/58-فريق-شباب-الأنبا-رويس


----------



## bolbolsing (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## sherif nady (7 أكتوبر 2010)

welcom


----------



## sherif nady (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يشملنا بنعمتة


----------



## sherif nady (7 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> لينك اليوم فريق شباب الانبا رويس اهو يا روك
> ادخل علية بيدينى صفحةبيضا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/tranem/58-فريق-شباب-الأنبا-رويس


الله معكم
:wub:


----------



## vicoo_777 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح ربي واللهي يبارك تعب محبتكم ويبعد ععنا المتسبلطين علينا وينجينا من تفكير أعدانا الذين بحبهم بأمر الهي ابو بيتر الكويت *


----------



## ayoub-hoho (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ (١) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ (٢) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ (٣) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ (٤)


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*+*

عندي البشارتين " يوحنا و متى " مرتله من المعلم ابراهيم عياد  مساحتهم 840 ميجا بايت و عاوز ارفعها على مكتبة الترانيم .. فيه وسيلة ؟ ولا ايه رأيك يا روك ؟


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> عندي البشارتين " يوحنا و متى " مرتله من المعلم ابراهيم عياد  مساحتهم 840 ميجا بايت و عاوز ارفعها على مكتبة الترانيم .. فيه وسيلة ؟ ولا ايه رأيك يا روك ؟



ممكن نحاول ونشوف الموضوع. هاكلمك على الخاص بشأن طريقة الضغط والرفع.


----------

